# New Pyrenees Pup



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Here's my new puppy, Thor. He is my first LGD. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is so cute!! First off, he shouldn't be in the house. He needs to learn to love and take care of the goats. For the first few weeks, I left my puppy in with the goats all the time. Then until he was a year old I put him in with the goats only at night. He's totally free range now, but loves his goats


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

He's only 6 weeks old right now. I plan on leaving him out with them when I am home during the day and locking him up at night because I have some mean momma goats at the moment that I don't trust. They are sold but haven't left for their homes yet. Once I get my new weanlings I will feel better about leaving him out with them 24/7


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I socialized my LGDs inside and they still are excellent guardians. Particularly a six week old puppy. I made my buyers wait 8 weeks, the more time spent learning from Mama the better, just for future reference. I don't leave my dogs with the goats unsupervised until they're older, except for my cantankerous standard lamanchas. They're wonderful LGD trainers.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thor got to meet some of the goats today!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful pup.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

He is adorable
We love our Pyrs they are great LGDs.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful baby. I'd get him out of the house though if you want to make an LGD out of him. You want him bonding with the stock, not so much with you. Otherwise he'll want to be with you instead of the goats. Make a pen for him next to the goats so he can interact with them when you're not there, but is still protected. Also, why is he away from his mom at six weeks? These big dogs develop slowly and really shouldn't leave until closer to 9-12 weeks old.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

He is out next to the goats now. Sadly, one of my does was attacked last night and I had to shoot her this morning. I'm sure it was a dog as it ripped her ears off and part of her jaw. The breeders of this pup are loaning me his mom so my goats have some sort of protection. And I will be out there with a gun tonight.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

That's nice you'll have his mom. I haven't had losses from dogs, but I saw them before I got my first Pyr. Not so much now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck getting the dog.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

So I ended up getting Thor's dad instead of his mom. Here's some pics


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That will be nice. Thor can learn from his dad.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for the loss.  

Glad the goats have protection. Hope you get the attacker.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh, he's a good looking Pyr!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

So sad about your poor goat! That must have been awful for you too. :rose: The new dog is very impressive--I'm sure he'll be a big help. Good luck.


----------

